# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما الحكمة من تكرار قصة موسى عليه السلام في القرآن أكثر من غيره؟

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*لقد تناول القرآن الكريم قصص الأنبياء صلوات الله وتسليمه عليهم وأخبار الأمم السابقة ، لكن كانت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون أكثر القصص التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم فما الحكمة من ذلك ؟
أفيدوني رحمني الله وإياكم . *

----------


## حمد

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=2&gl=sa

----------


## ابن ابي زيد القيرواني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سبب ذكر قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بهذه الكثافة اللافتة ان سيدنا موسى عليه السلام جمع بين نمطين من الاصلاح  الاصلاح العقائدي و اصلاح السياسي بما يعنيه من مغالبة الفرعون و دولته و الذي يقرا المقدمة لابن خلدون يدرك صعوبة ذلك وكما نرى من كتاب الله العزيز قلة الانبياء الذين جمعوا بين الاصلاحين
اضافة الى ان قصة موسى مع بني اسرائيل هي اقرب الى حركة تحرر و بالرجوع الى مقالات الفرعون و مطالب سيدنا موسى من ارسال بني اسرائيل و تحريرهم من هيمنة فرعون تعد محاولات سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام و عمله العظيم الذي مهد لسيدنا موسى و للطائفة التي امنت بي رضي الله عنهم و تقبلهم في الصالحين
و من ذلك نلاحظ لفظ الخوف الذي يتواتر ذكره في قصة موسى اكثر من اي قصة اخرى و غير ذلك من المعاني  و الخصائص

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

مشكور اخوي طيب ابي اسأل  سؤال اخر اذكرالحكمة من ذكرالله قصة الامم السابقة

----------


## أسـامة

ذكر نبي الله ورسوله موسى كثيرًا في القرآن نظرًا لاجتماع وتشابه كبير في المحن والبلاء بين رسول الله موسى ورسولنا الكريم، في تكذيب قومه.والهجرة وغير ذلك كثير.
وأيضًا غيره من الأنبياء... كمثل تكذيب الأب لإبراهيم -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.. فنحوه قريب من تكذيب العم لنبينا الكريم -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
فهذا من قبيل تسلية القلوب والعبر والنظر في الأمم السابقة مما يزيد الثبات ومعرفة الوعيد وأسبابه لاجتناب ما قد وقعوا فيه.
جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## صالح الطريف

أقول مستعينا بالله ـ والعلم عند الله ـ أن هناك تشابه بين حياة الفراعنة وحياة فراعنة وقوارين هذا الزمان ...
فحياة الملوكية الفرعونية هي هي مكررة في كل زمان ومكان ... وحياة القارونية المالية التي تقول :" إنما أوتيته على علم عندي " مكررة في كل زمان ومكان ...
على عكس عبادة الأصنام عند الأقوام الأخرى كقوم سيدنا نوح وهود وصالح وإبراهيم عليهم السلام فهي ليست مكررة .. !!!!!
هذا اجتهاد شخصي من هذا العبد الفقير بحكم تجواله في دول العالم مع المجتهدين والمضحين لدين الله ...
وبالله التوفيق ...،،،،

----------


## كمال سليمان

جزاكم الله خيرا

لو امكن اضافات لبعض العلماء بهذا الخصوص

----------


## د محمد كامل النادي

> *لقد تناول القرآن الكريم قصص الأنبياء صلوات الله وتسليمه عليهم وأخبار الأمم السابقة ، لكن كانت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون أكثر القصص التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم فما الحكمة من ذلك ؟
> أفيدوني رحمني الله وإياكم . *


*قصة موسى عليه السلام هي أكثر قصص الأنبياء ورودًا في القرآن الكريم؛ ولا أرى لذلك سببًا إلا تعدد جهات العبر وتنوع المخاطبين بها خلافًا لغيرها من قصص الأنبياء، ذلك أن قصته عليه السلام فضلاً عن كونها تثبيتًا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه في مواجهة العتاة الجبابرة من المشركين، فإن فيها موعظتين أخريين:*
*فالشطر الأول** من قصته وهو الخاص بما وقع له مع فرعون ثم هلاك فرعون وجنده فذكره عبرة وعظة بل تهديد وتخويف لمن كان على شاكلة فرعون من كل عاتٍ جبار**ٍ** مستعلٍ من مشركي العرب؛ تخويفًا لهم من الوقوع في عاقبته ومآله.* 
*والشطر الثاني** منها التي ذكرت ما لاقاه من بني إسرائيل قبل وبعد خروجه من مصر فذكرها عبرة وعظة لليهود الذين جاوروا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة وعلموا صدق دعوته؛ ثم كفروا به وكذبوه، ففي ذكرها إظهار لسابغ نعمته سبحانه عليهم وعظيم امتنانه وواسع فضله؛ ترغيبًا لهم في اتباع رسوله؛ وتبكيتًا على مخالفته ومعارضته، ثم فيها عظة للمسلمين وتنفير لهم من الوقوع في مشاققة رسولهم وتحريف كتبهم ودينهم كما فعل بنو إسرائيل.*
*لذا نجد كل المواضع التي ذكرت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون واردة في سورٍ مكية، سواء في ذلك تلك المواضع التي فصلت قصته وهي تسعة مواضع (هي:الأعراف [137:103] ويونس [92:75] وطه [82:24] والشعراء [68:10] والقصص [42:3] وغافر [49:23] والزخرف [56:46] والدخان [29:17]  والنازعات [26:15])، أو تلك التي أشارت إلى عاقبة فرعون دون تفصيل وهي ثمانية عشر موضعًا (هي:آل عمران [11:10] والأنفال [52،54] وهود [99:96] والإسراء [104:101] والحج [44:42] والمؤمنون [49:45] والفرقان [36:35] والنمل [14:7]  والعنكبوت [40] والصافات [122:114] وص [12] وق [13] والذاريات [40:38] والقمر [42:41] والحاقة [10:9] والمزمل [16:15] والبروج [17] والفجر [10])* *كلها مكية إلا ثلاثة مواضع مدنية والخطاب فيها لمشركي مكة أو تعريض بهم (أحدها: قوله تعالى في سورة* *الحج**:* ﴿وَإِن يُكَذِّبُوكَ فَقَدۡ كَذَّبَتۡ قَبۡلَهُمۡ قَوۡمُ نُوحٖ وَعَادٞ وَثَمُودُ ٤٢ وَقَوۡمُ إِبۡرَٰهِيمَ وَقَوۡمُ لُوطٖ ٤٣ وَأَصۡحَٰبُ مَدۡيَنَۖ وَكُذِّبَ مُوسَىٰۖ فَأَمۡلَيۡتُ لِلۡكَٰفِرِينَ ثُمَّ أَخَذۡتُهُمۡۖ فَكَيۡفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ ٤٤﴾[الحج44:42] *نزلت في سياق الإذن بقتال المشركين بعد قوله تعالى:* ﴿أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَٰتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمۡ ظُلِمُواْۚ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ نَصۡرِهِمۡ لَقَدِيرٌ ٣٩ ٱلَّذِينَ أُخۡرِجُواْ مِن دِيَٰرِهِم بِغَيۡرِ حَقٍّ إِلَّآ أَن يَقُولُواْ رَبُّنَا ٱللَّهُۗ وَلَوۡلَا دَفۡعُ ٱللَّهِ ٱلنَّاسَ بَعۡضَهُم بِبَعۡضٖ لَّهُدِّمَتۡ صَوَٰمِعُ وَبِيَعٞ وَصَلَوَٰتٞ وَمَسَٰجِدُ يُذۡكَرُ فِيهَا ٱسۡمُ ٱللَّهِ كَثِيرٗاۗ وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُۥٓۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ ٤٠﴾[الحج40:39]. *والموضعان* *الآخران* *نازلان تخويفًا وإرهابًا للمشركين كذلك، الأول في سورة آل عمران في سياق الحديث عما حاق بهم يوم بدر في قوله تعالى:* ﴿إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَن تُغۡنِيَ عَنۡهُمۡ أَمۡوَٰلُهُمۡ وَلَآ أَوۡلَٰدُهُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيۡ*ٔٗاۖ وَأُوْلَٰٓئِكَ هُمۡ وَقُودُ ٱلنَّارِ ١٠ كَدَأۡبِ ءَالِ فِرۡعَوۡنَ وَٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبۡلِهِمۡۚ كَذَّبُواْ بِ*َٔايَٰتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمۡۗ وَٱللَّهُ شَدِيدُ ٱلۡعِقَابِ ١١ قُل لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ سَتُغۡلَبُونَ وَتُحۡشَرُونَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَۖ وَبِئۡسَ ٱلۡمِهَادُ ١٢﴾[آل عمران12:10]، والثاني في سورة الأنفال تعريضًا بالمشركين وما حاق بهم يوم بدر كذلك في قوله تعالى: ﴿كَدَأۡبِ ءَالِ فِرۡعَوۡنَ وَٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبۡلِهِمۡۚ كَفَرُواْ بِ*َٔايَٰتِ ٱللَّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمۡۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيّٞ شَدِيدُ ٱلۡعِقَابِ ٥٢﴾[الأنفال:52] وقوله تعالى: ﴿كَدَأۡبِ ءَالِ فِرۡعَوۡنَ وَٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبۡلِهِمۡۚ كَذَّبُواْ بِ*َٔايَٰتِ رَبِّهِمۡ فَأَهۡلَكۡنَٰهُ  م بِذُنُوبِهِمۡ وأَغۡرَقۡنَآ ءَالَ فِرۡعَوۡنَۚ وَكُلّٞ كَانُواْ ظَٰلِمِينَ ٥٤﴾[الأنفال:54])
*ونجد جل ماورد من قصة موسى عليه السلام مع بني إسرائيل في سور مدنية؛ فها هي سورة البقرة أعظم سور القرآن تفصيلاً لقصتهم مع موسى تطوي ذكر ما كان مع فرعون طيًا في آيتين اثنتين هما قوله تعالى:* ﴿وَإِذۡ نَجَّيۡنَٰكُم مِّنۡ ءَالِ فِرۡعَوۡنَ يَسُومُونَكُمۡ سُوٓءَ ٱلۡعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبۡنَآءَكُمۡ وَيَسۡتَحۡيُونَ نِسَآءَكُمۡۚ وَفِي ذَٰلِكُم بَلَآءٞ مِّن رَّبِّكُمۡ عَظِيمٞ ٤٩ وَإِذۡ فَرَقۡنَا بِكُمُ ٱلۡبَحۡرَ فَأَنجَيۡنَٰكُم  ۡ وَأَغۡرَقۡنَآ ءَالَ فِرۡعَوۡنَ وَأَنتُمۡ تَنظُرُونَ ٥٠﴾[البقرة50:49].* ثم تفصِّل ما كان من أمره مع بني إسرائيل تفصيلاً، ولا يردُّ ذلك ذكر بعض قصته معهم في سورة الأعراف وهي مكية؛ لأن ما ورد هناك جاء في سياق ذكر معاناة موسى عليه السلام وجهاده مع فرعون وملائه ثم مع قومه من بني إسرائيل؛ تسلية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتثبيتًا له في مواجهة أذى قومه، ثم إن ما بعض ماورد من قصتهم هناك نص علماء التفسير على مدنيته (هي الآيات من 163 إلى 170). * 
*فلما أجتمعت في قصته هذه العبر وتلك العظات، كثر ورودها في القرآن بخلاف غيرها من قصص الأنبياء التي كانت تأتي تثبيتًا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعظة للعتاة والمجرمين، وليس فيها امتنان على بني إسرائيل، ولا ترغيب لهم أو تبكيت وتوبيخ.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> مشكور اخوي طيب ابي اسأل  سؤال اخر اذكرالحكمة من ذكرالله قصة الامم السابقة


قال تعالى في سورة هود : وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَقُّ وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (120)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *لكن كانت قصة موسى عليه السلام مع فرعون أكثر القصص التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم فما الحكمة من ذلك ؟
> أفيدوني رحمني الله وإياكم . *


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – في سياق التعليق على تكرار قصة موسى - عليه السلام - مع قومه - في " مجموع الفتاوى " 19 / 167 ، 168 :
وقد ذكر الله هذه القصة في عدة مواضع من القرآن ، يبين في كل موضع منها من الاعتبار والاستدلال نوعاً غير النوع الآخر ، كما يسمَّى اللهُ ورسولُه وكتابُه بأسماء متعددة ، كل اسم يدل على معنى لم يدل عليه الاسم الآخر ، وليس في هذا تكرار ، بل فيه تنويع الآيات مثل أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قيل : محمد ، وأحمد ، والحاشر ، والعاقب ، والمقفى ، ونبي الرحمة ، ونبي التوبة ، ونبي الملحمة ، في كل اسم دلالة على معنى ليس في الاسم الآخر ، وإن كانت الذات واحدة فالصفات متنوعة .
وكذلك القرآن إذا قيل فيه : قرآن ، وفرقان ، وبيان ، وهدى ، وبصائر ، وشفاء ، ونور ، ورحمة ، وروح : فكل اسم يدل على معنى ليس هو المعنى الآخر .
وكذلك أسماء الرب تعالى إذا قيل : الملك ، القدوس ، السلام ، المؤمن ، المهيمن ، العزيز ، الجبار ، المتكبر ، الخالق ، البارئ ، المصور : فكل اسم يدل على معنى ليس هو المعنى الذي في الاسم الآخر ، فالذات واحدة ، والصفات متعددة ، فهذا في الأسماء المفردة .
وكذلك في الجمل التامة ، يعبَّر عن القصة بجُمَل تدل على معانٍ فيها ، ثم يعبر عنها بجُمَل أخرى تدل على معانٍ أُخَر ، وإن كانت القصة المذكورة ذاتها واحدة فصفاتها متعددة ، ففي كل جملة من الجُمَل معنًى ليس في الجُمَل الأُخَر .اهـ

----------

